# Ace autocyle bites the dust!



## 56 Vette

Can't seem to post the link, but I about threw up in my mouth when I saw this one getting exploded on eBay. No way I can afford to save all the pieces but this one would have been awesome to have, super color combo! Joe.


----------



## Dave K

Morti2000jon strikes again.   That bike was so nice!!!!  Lame


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

$800 for fenders? Hahaha good luck with that CENSORED  . Wasn't there a thread about him not to long ago?... oh wait...nevermind.........

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Dave K said:


> Morti2000jon strikes again.   That bike was so nice!!!!  Lame



I've seen this bike on ebay complete before I think?... 2 years ago...the ebay person with the white garage door who always puts the lawn jokey in the pics next to the bikes.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent

I made an offer and he said that he already has 3 other offers for the bike complete.
Said he wanted to see how things go for a few days first.
I don't think I have ever seen a set of fenders bring $800
Or $350 on a springer.
The frame already has a bid for $250.
JKent


----------



## Maskadeo

I wonder if he gets any enjoyment from riding these bikes...or just from ripping them apart?


----------



## Jarod24

Such a shame! What a nice complete bike


----------



## scooter_trasher

beehive just sold 353.12 ouch



http://www.ebay.com/itm/272059852337?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


jkent said:


> I made an offer and he said that he already has 3 other offers for the bike complete.
> Said he wanted to see how things go for a few days first.
> I don't think I have ever seen a set of fenders bring $800
> Or $350 on a springer.
> The frame already has a bid for $250.
> JKent


----------



## jkent

Thats a totally different fork
Where is a prewar Schwinn springer fork for that?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Man, I'd have paid more for that bike than he'll likely fetch parted out.  What a shame.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Found the pic from when it sat on ebay forever 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Found the pic from when it sat on ebay forever View attachment 255472
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





The link you posted (attached here) was pretty much as the bike was found except for the tarted up accessories.   A few years ago Tom Carrol in Chicago a waaaayyyy back outstanding antique and bicycle picker sent me a grainy pic of that bike as it was coming up for sale at an estate sale.  He asked how much he should offer......  I told him go pretty big, 2000 range.......He got to the Estate sale and the 2 "Sisters" ?  in Chicago, I forget their names, but very pro-active 'pickers' collectors in Chicago now, were waiting on the porch when Tom got there.   He bailed.  They were able to buy it but at least keep it in tact when they listed it on ebay.   So sad to see the butcher get his mits on it.  How did this happen?


----------



## scooter_trasher

"Thats a totally different fork
Where is a prewar Schwinn springer fork for that?"

you said springer,you didn't say Schwinn springer, witch by the way is not a springer at all but a girder, regardless there's people that will likely pay what seems like too much, for parts that are a perfect fit for their application, I believe the seller is looking for someone who wants the paint on those parts, you could easily spend upwards of 4 bills painting those fenders or 2 bills painting a springer and they would not be original, it's an open market out there , that's why there are so many bike butchers, that's just the way it is 
And Oh in answer to your qestion ("Where is a prewar Schwinn springer fork for that?") , I believe you found one , I haven't been looking but I'll sell you one!


----------



## cyclingday

I think this one may be a retaliatory shot after the verbal thrashing he took on the last nice original bike that got parted to death.
 Kind of like, "Oh, you don't like my tactics? Well, how do you like them now?"
Nobody in their right mind parts out a bike as clean as this one, and in such a desireable color combination.
No amount of money is worth that kind of stupidity.


----------



## cyclingday

-----------------


----------



## Nickinator

cyclingday said:


> I think this one may be a retaliatory shot after the verbal thrashing he took on the last nice original bike that got parted to death.
> Kind of like, "Oh, you don't like my tactics? Well, how do you like them now?"
> Nobody in their right mind parts out a bike as clean as this one, and in such a desireable color combination.
> No amount of money is worth that kind of stupidity.




Nope, he doesn't give a hoot about the bikes or our opinions, he's been doing it for years. It's all about the Benjamins.

Now before we get to trashing this guy, and posting his picture, phone #, email address, home address, license plates and social security # (kidding on the SS#) for the probably 80th time in the last couple years (if you're unaware do a search)- *I don't want to make Scott delete yet another nasty thread. *

I do wish we could have a special "subscribed" section like the Break Room for this dude tho'....

Darcie


----------



## Euphman06

Well that sucks.... no appreciation for history apparently. But no worries, my '41 will NOT be parted.


----------



## jkent

Nice Henderson!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Nickinator said:


> Nope, he doesn't give a hoot about the bikes or our opinions, he's been doing it for years. It's all about the Benjamins.
> 
> Now before we get to trashing this guy, and posting his picture, phone #, email address, home address, license plates and social security # (kidding on the SS#) for the probably 80th time in the last couple years (if you're unaware do a search)- *I don't want to make Scott delete yet another nasty thread. *
> 
> I do wish we could have a special "subscribed" section like the Break Room for this dude tho'....
> 
> Darcie



PART CENSORED,  NOT BIKES!.... PART CENSORED,  NOT BIKES!..... let's play a game. I'll start with the first line and everyone add to it... 

Yarrrr kiddies, let me tells you a story of the Infamous Bicycle CENSORED  ..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre

bobcycles said:


> The link you posted (attached here) was pretty much as the bike was found except for the tarted up accessories.   A few years ago Tom Carrol in Chicago a waaaayyyy back outstanding antique and bicycle picker sent me a grainy pic of that bike as it was coming up for sale at an estate sale.  He asked how much he should offer......  I told him go pretty big, 2000 range.......He got to the Estate sale and the 2 "Sisters" ?  in Chicago, I forget their names, but very pro-active 'pickers' collectors in Chicago now, were waiting on the porch when Tom got there.   He bailed.  They were able to buy it but at least keep it in tact when they listed it on ebay.   So sad to see the butcher get his mits on it.  How did this happen?





    The antique shop those lady's run is called Rosebud Antiques.  Its in Countryside Il.  I drive by several times a week.  They are not nice gals to deal with.  Everything is WAAAY overpriced.  Like double of the going price over priced. Unfortunately they have about 10 or so nice bikes on top of the 100 to 150 average & junk bikes in there store.  Probably 75% Schwinn.  And more than half of those are girls bikes.  They wanted 700 firm on a Debutante that was missing the key parts and in a 5 out of 10 condition.


----------



## dfa242

fattyre said:


> The antique shop those lady's run is called Rosebud Antiques.  Its in Countryside Il.  I drive by several times a week.  They are not nice gals to deal with.  Everything is WAAAY overpriced.  Like double of the going price over priced. Unfortunately they have about 10 or so nice bikes on top of the 100 to 150 average & junk bikes in there store.  Probably 75% Schwinn.  And more than half of those are girls bikes.  They wanted 700 firm on a Debutante that was missing the key parts and in a 5 out of 10 condition.




Google them and check out their reviews - yikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jkent said:


> Nice Henderson!
> View attachment 255532



Nice liberty behind it.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

dfa242 said:


> Google them and check out their reviews - yikes.




http://www.yelp.com/biz/rosebud-antiques-countryside


----------



## scooter_trasher

You guys could always buy all the parts and put it back together, doesn't seem to be any shortage of parts sellers on this forum, or any shortage of people bragging about finding a bike at a steal from some old timers barn or estate sale, seems to be a real shortage of people passing the savings forward on those (got it at a steal bikes), most on here want all they can get from them, one mans bike butcher is another mans parts hero, just curious as to how you guys keep windows in your houses throwing all those rocks


----------



## bobcycles

scooter_trasher said:


> You guys could always buy all the parts and put it back together, doesn't seem to be any shortage of parts sellers on this forum, or any shortage of people bragging about finding a bike at a steal from some old timers barn or estate sale, seems to be a real shortage of people passing the savings forward on those (got it at a steal bikes), most on here want all they can get from them, one mans bike butcher is another mans parts hero, just curious as to how you guys keep windows in your houses throwing all those rocks





You are comparing apples and oranges.  As collectors, most of the people on this forum respect original bikes and don't part them out....
paying some Maniac a premium and getting GOUGED?  Because he decided to part out a nice original and very rare bicycle is not even in the cards.  Plenty of people on this forum step up and pay PREMIUM prices for rare or desirable bike.......and on the flip side
of course everyone likes a deal.  AND........there are plenty of rough or partial bikes that get parted out and are fair game.  Where the hell are you coming from dude?  Are you Mortijohn Alias?


----------



## Euphman06

It's one thing to part out a bike that was house painted, missing parts, too rusty, not valuable, etc.. It's another thing to take a complete, great condition, original and part it out just to make 20 extra bucks. I've been around the cabe long enough to know the vast majority here won't part out a bike like this (not saying everyone). I also have been around long enough to know the vast majority here will try to sell complete first before thinking about parting, and I've read my share of posts where people refuse to part no matter what the cash offer is. This guy butchers immediately and refuses to sell whole even though it's well documented that he gets offers for his bikes complete.


----------



## scrubbinrims

To part or not depends on factors we have discussed many times at the CABE.
That said, we all have a line that we don't cross for the rare originals...or so I thought we all had a line.
I just can't believe this is actually happening to this bike, and I'm not even a Schwinn guy.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

scooter_trasher said:


> You guys could always buy all the parts and put it back together, doesn't seem to be any shortage of parts sellers on this forum, or any shortage of people bragging about finding a bike at a steal from some old timers barn or estate sale, seems to be a real shortage of people passing the savings forward on those (got it at a steal bikes), most on here want all they can get from them, one mans bike butcher is another mans parts hero, just curious as to how you guys keep windows in your houses throwing all those rocks



You are completely missing the point..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

scooter_trasher said:


> You guys could always buy all the parts and put it back together, doesn't seem to be any shortage of parts sellers on this forum, or any shortage of people bragging about finding a bike at a steal from some old timers barn or estate sale, seems to be a real shortage of people passing the savings forward on those (got it at a steal bikes), most on here want all they can get from them, one mans bike butcher is another mans parts hero, just curious as to how you guys keep windows in your houses throwing all those rocks





You're annoying


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

scooter_trasher said:


> You guys could always buy all the parts and put it back together, doesn't seem to be any shortage of parts sellers on this forum, or any shortage of people bragging about finding a bike at a steal from some old timers barn or estate sale, seems to be a real shortage of people passing the savings forward on those (got it at a steal bikes), most on here want all they can get from them, one mans bike butcher is another mans parts hero, just curious as to how you guys keep windows in your houses throwing all those rocks



Actually. ..a lot of people on here do pass the savings on to fellow people. Tell you what, you buy all the parts at his  prices and put your money where your mouth is, then come talk about how people on the cabe are. Talk about throwing rocks... you obviously have not been on here long. Nobody on this site tries to gouge the way this CENSORED does. All I have to say is....800 for a 41 fender set? That's just highway robbery without a reach around.... I get it since it's a rare color maybe, but how many ba107s/ B607s in this color are running around without their fenders!? I've never even seen a ba107 in this color. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Please edit out any name calling, thanks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Yes, I remember that cold winter day. I was there and the twins snapped it up.
I made them an offer as they went out the door to the street and they declined, it was their prerogative!
And I remember when the twins detailed it and put it on the bay repeatedly before an offer was accepted.

But, sadly this ending to an all original bicycle is a shame. The same party selling this one in parts 
has also parted out two other complete bikes in the last several weeks on the bay. I guess it is 
three down for the seller and zero for the collectors. 

I had the same thing happen to me on a bike that won best of show Indpls several years ago. 
When I passed it on at Ann Arbor, the buyer subsequently sold it in pieces on the bay for twice 
what I had in it. The fellas story was that he had to make a living.
So be it, my two cents.......$$$$$




bobcycles said:


> the link you posted (attached here) was pretty much as the bike was found except for the tarted up accessories.   A few years ago tom carrol in chicago a waaaayyyy back outstanding antique and bicycle picker sent me a grainy pic of that bike as it was coming up for sale at an estate sale.  He asked how much he should offer......  I told him go pretty big, 2000 range.......he got to the estate sale and the 2 "sisters" ?  In chicago, i forget their names, but very pro-active 'pickers' collectors in chicago now, were waiting on the porch when tom got there.   He bailed.  They were able to buy it but at least keep it in tact when they listed it on ebay.   So sad to see the butcher get his mits on it.  How did this happen?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Looks like all the parts listings  have been pulled..... hopefully it's being put back together!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo

same ole people crying about bikes , and prices , bragging /boasting about the good deals or ignorant sellers , why print all this stuff , it has been going on for years ,..   print historical ,helpful information ,. in history , all of this will be read , and it is not entertaining or helpful in any way , makes everyone look bad, stupid, and somewhat , insane , hey , everybody , what do you want for christmas ,,???  walter branche , parts and bike seller , around the world -if you need it ,any color , rusty/crusty , to number 10 condition .let me know , i have a 1/2 inch . 9/16th wrench and love to take stuff apart


----------



## GTs58

bikebozo said:


> same ole people crying about bikes , and prices , bragging /boasting about the good deals or ignorant sellers , why print all this stuff , it has been going on for years ,..   print historical ,helpful information ,. in history , all of this will be read , and it is not entertaining or helpful in any way , makes everyone look bad, stupid, and somewhat , insane , hey , everybody , what do you want for christmas ,,???  walter branche , parts and bike seller , around the world -if you need it ,any color , rusty/crusty , to number 10 condition .let me know , i have a 1/2 inch . 9/16th wrench and love to take stuff apart




Some people love to cry about people crying. Why print this stuff? Been in any good car accidents lately?

By the way, I think it's a damn shame that piece of history was destroyed.


----------



## Boris

bikebozo said:


> same ole people crying about bikes , and prices , bragging /boasting about the good deals or ignorant sellers , why print all this stuff , it has been going on for years ,..   print historical ,helpful information ,. in history , all of this will be read , and it is not entertaining or helpful in any way , makes everyone look bad, stupid, and somewhat , insane , hey , everybody , what do you want for christmas ,,???  walter branche , parts and bike seller , around the world -if you need it ,any color , rusty/crusty , to number 10 condition .let me know , i have a 1/2 inch . 9/16th wrench and love to take stuff apart




You do an excellent Walter Branche!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Dave Marko said:


> You do an excellent Walter Branche!



Ha ha ha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ha me 2  crazy


----------



## bikebozo

thanks for the credits .


----------



## vincev

I wish the seller would have rattle canned it a nice orange color.


----------



## GTs58

Dave Marko said:


> You do an excellent Walter Branche!





Dave, I guess it takes some talent to imitate yourself.


----------



## SRFB0859

Morti2000jon isn't making just an extra $20. I've been following the guy for quite some time. He's making bank. There is no way this seller would get the same amount of $ for the complete bike that he does for the parts (no one is going to go that high). On a side note, I think eBay should dock sellers if they pull their part(s) early because you know their isn't really an error in the listing. Its that it was likely sold behind eBays back.


----------



## partsguy

SRFB0859 said:


> Morti2000jon isn't making just an extra $20. I've been following the guy for quite some time. He's making bank. There is no way this seller would get the same amount of $ for the complete bike that he does for the parts (no one is going to go that high). On a side note, I think eBay should dock sellers if they pull their part(s) early because you know their isn't really an error in the listing. Its that it was likely sold behind eBays back.




Lots of people make bank but are still corrupt. Even more corrupt are the backstabbers on this forum who BUY from this lowlife schmuck and fuel his fire. That was a nice piece of Chicago-built iron, ripped to pieces. This guy would part out his mom and dad if he could make a buck on them.


----------



## scooter_trasher

[video=youtube_share;HOefY-wjA7U]https://youtu.be/HOefY-wjA7U[/video]


----------



## silvertonguedevil

partsguy said:


> Even more corrupt are the backstabbers on this forum who BUY from this lowlife schmuck and fuel his fire.



Exactly!


----------



## 37fleetwood

there's an old saying, "old Schwinns never die, they just get parted out and reparted back together again" it's a kind of Schwindu Reincarnation scheme.


----------



## SRFB0859

Dude. That's cold about his Rents. So you've never bought a "part" off of full bicycle (clean part or scrap) because you needed it to complete your project? 

The Internet is for haters. Everyone wants to knock somebody down, but it's cool.
Andy Cohen


----------



## 37fleetwood

the funniest part of this whole thread is watching people I've personally seen part out nice originals act scandalized.
I also love the "don't part that bike out, but if you do I'll take the rack" people, you guys rock!
keep it coming, the false outrage makes for entertaining internet. we need a reality show. "Cabe Wives" maybe?


----------

